# überweisungsbetrug mit usenext



## Anett85 (11 Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich wollte euch mal berichten das ich nun opfer geworden bin.
Freitag abend hab ich meine kontoauszüge geholt und musste feststellen das 3 abbuchungen durch usenext ausgeführt wurden.
Ich war weder auf deren Seiten noch habe ich mich Registriert.

Das Geld habe mir sofort  wieder geholt und werde morgen in unserer örtlichen Polizeidienststelle Anzeige erstatten.
Der Betrag der abgebucht wurde beträgt rund 155€

wer hat damit scoln ähliche erfahrung gemacht bzw machen müssen und gibts überhaupt Chancen den Täter zu finden?

LG
Anett


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 Juli 2010)

*AW: überweisungsbetrug mit usenext*



Anett85 schrieb:


> ....damit scoln ähliche erfahrung gemacht


Ja, lies hier mal nach: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/sortierhilfe/39409-problem-mit-usenext.html?highlight=usenext


Anett85 schrieb:


> gibts überhaupt Chancen den Täter zu finden?


Wenige aber möglich ist es. Zur Verifizierung der Anmeldung ist eine Telefonnummer nötig, an die ein automatisch generierter PIN-Code gesendet wird. Womöglich hat der "Täter" (wenn er ein Depp ist) eine verfolgbare Nummer daher genommen.





Anett85 schrieb:


> Ich war weder auf deren Seiten noch habe ich mich Registriert.
> 
> Das Geld habe mir sofort  wieder geholt und werde morgen in unserer  örtlichen Polizeidienststelle Anzeige erstatten.


Solche Anzeigen dürften sich gegen "unbekannt" richten. Meiner Meinung sind die aber ziemlich überflüssig, auch wenn ich z. B. deinen Ärger nachvollziehen kann, der dir nun durch das Angebot des Regensburger Anbieters entstanden ist.

übrigens: 





Anett85 schrieb:


> Überweisungsbetrug


...ist das nicht, da das je eine nicht genehmigte Lastschrift war, wahrscheinlich veranlasst durch den unbekannten Nutzer.


----------

